# Scentlok-Does it really work?



## VW Angler (Feb 15, 2005)

I have been reluctant to spend the money on the Scentlok hunting clothes for the past few years.I was actually hoping maybe over time the prices on some of these garments would start coming down and after looking at some at Gander Mtn yesterday it appears to me maybe they are becoming more affordable to the masses.I'm curious if you guys that have taken the plunge and have been using it have been happy with the results.Is it worth the investment?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The answer to that is both yes, and no. If, and only if, it's a small part of an entire scent reduction routine, then yes, carbon does help filter out odor molucules. If someone relies on it as a crutch (as most users do), then no, it's simply expensive camo. It doesn't enclose you in an airtight capsule, so obviuosly, some scent can escape. That's why it must be a part of a routine. It's just something that can help reduce the amount of scent released. It won't eliminate all of it, but it does make an enormous difference when used correctly. One small slip in the routine, and it's no longer worth the money.
If you do some looking, you can really find some great deals. I found some Supprescent on sale a couple years ago. So, I have water, wind ,and scent proof pants now. Good camo rain pants cost more than I bought these for. I also have a jacket but don't wear it much. Later, I found a very heavy Scent Blocker coat on sale. It has an inner isulated lining that can be removed for warmer weather, but can be warn in the coldest weather with the lining in. It's the most comfortable coat I've ever had. Full price is about $180, but was on sale for about $120. With Cabela's coupons and a gift certificate, I think I paid $70. For less than $150, I have an outfit I can wear in any weather imaginable.


----------



## Pond Puppy (Apr 7, 2005)

VW,

I have not tried the Scent Lok but I do believe in HS Scents. I have been using them for the last 2 years religiously and have got closer to deer than ever before. Key has been to use the soap, deodorant, spray (fresh earth scent works best in any situation), dryer sheets, and scent wafers. If you are like me you can't afford to invest a lot of $ in scent lok clothes so this works very well. I have had deer almost close enough to touch that have never winded me. 2 years ago I had 2 bucks walking under my stand that never knew I was around even though I had walked in the same area an hour before. They started fighting right under me and didn't present me with a shot. I did get the biggest of the two later in the season. Save the $$$ and try this. Like I said Fresh Earth Scent seems to work the best and just basically smells like the woods. Good luck!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a question. I was thinking about buying the scent lok coveralls. If I were to do this, could I wear normal camo underneath them and the scent lok stil lbe effective? I just dont have the $ to buy every layer of scent loc clothes.


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

The people I know that use carbon clothes say they work. I would sugest useing silver thread products (tops, bottoms, and socks) underneath them. These will help stop odors from forming and the carbon won't fill up as fast. I don't use carbon clothes because what I do works and it's a lot cheaper and easier. I use the silver thread base layers and socks. Wal marts has them for under 20$ apiece. Then I use Scent-free/killer type shampoo, soap, and deoderant. We use free and clear type laundry detergent and dryer sheets year round (my wife likes them better), so I don't have to worry about those odors. Then I use synthetics vanishing hunter on my face, neck, and hands. I spray my gear and boots with scent killer spray and don't wear my boots till I get there because I don't want my feet to sweat and I have dogs at home that would leave scent on them. The more you do the closer you will notice you will be getting to the deer.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Silver thread clothes are more of a gimmick, in my opinion. They are only supposed to prevent bacteria from forming, but bacteria is far from the only thing that causes odor. They also can only work if in direct contact with the skin. There will ALWAYS be some voids between the clothing and skin. They make them sound good, but they really can't provide much help.
Carbon clothes can be worn over any clothing, provided everything is kept as scent free as possible. Again, it has to be a small part of an entire routine, or it can't help.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I think that there are both pros and cons with all this new techno gear. How many record deer were shot before scent loc came to be? If you do the basics,wash your stuff in the scent free soap,wash yourself with scent free soap,use scent free deaodrant,use the dryer sheets, bag your clothes up in a airtight package straight from the dryer,wash your "on the way there clothes" the same way. Bag your boots with a cover scent and only use them for hunting. Don't stop for gas,coffee and smokes in route. Once you get there, spray yourself down, pack your clothes in with you to prevent sweating them out. Change or put on your clothes and then respray at your stand. Most important get up in the tree,not 10' or 15' but up there, I think 20' or more works best, watch your wind, use cover scent, place out scent bombs and lay a drag trail. Watch what you eat while in the stand, not the palce for white castle thats for sure. When your finished up hunting, rebag your clothes, toss some pine needles or grab some leaves and toss them in the same bag. Toss some scent wafers into your bow case, spray your bow with scent eleminator, spray your hands when your touching all your stuff. All of this may sound like a lot but once you do it you'll see it really is not that bad. Imagine if you do these things each and everytime AND wear a scent loc or any of the other knock off clothes just like them.


----------



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

I wear carbon clothes and believe in them. But don't use cover scents with them, the cover scent will use up the carbon memory so it won't trap your human scent as well. The only con I have about them is they don't breath, very hot in the early part of the season. I believe the best scent is no scent.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

From my personal experience, I have noticed that I have been getting closer to deer and not been getting detected while using scent-lok clothing. BUT, I have noticed that when I am not as cautious as I usually am (wearing my clothes in the house or wearing my jacket in the truck), deer do pick up on my scent. Last year I wore my scent-lok clothing for the first time and had a young buck get within honest-to-god 3 feet of me (no I wasn't in a petting zoo). I purchased 2 Scent-Lok duffle bags 1. to store and transport my Scent-Lock clothing and 2. to put my undergarments in. It may sound a bit extreme, but I change everything except my skibbys when I get out of my truck and before i get back in my truck. As far as price, if you don't mind getting them on ebay, I purchased my jacket and pants for $80 brand new with tags still on them including shipping.

Good Luck! :!
buckeyeguy


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

So far I've not used them. Although good care of your gear helps. I wash my clothes in the no-scent soap and hang them outside to dry. I store them in a big size rubbermaid bin with a clip top and fallen dried maple leaves, about a bag full. If I'm in the pines I'll break some off and rub on the way in. Ample use of no scent spray going to my stand and once again in my stand under my clothes, the sweat thing ya know. Doe spray of some kind on the boots, seasonal, doe in rut or doe pee at non-rut. I've been in my stand and tried to drop spit on ones back and they have walk in and out of the same trail I came in on. I've had does and bucks around me in bow range that were not alarmed while I'm 15' up a tree. So I have not used them to date but spend my $$$ on sprays.


----------



## Snag06 (Mar 24, 2006)

I Refuse To Pay $200 And Up For Clothing That Is Only A "piece Of The Puzzle" To Scent Cocealment.i Use "deer Dander" By Fitzgerald $13.00, Had Deer Come In Up Wind, Down Wind And Never Got Busted By Scent Last Year! Save Your Money!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

He didn't ask about "cover" scents. I won't change the original topic, but it should be mentioned that cover scents do NOTHING. Except, maybe educate deer from sloppy hunters. If your happy, great. But, this had nothing to do with the original question.


----------



## Snag06 (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow! Excuse Me For My Ignorance!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

Im not sure how you could say that "cover Scents" do nothing? Are you talking about masking scents or actual scent killers? I know that they bot hhave there place and do have an effect.


Some people dont have the $ for all the fancy scentlok garments, and we must do what we can to reduce scent. This is where cover scent coems into play.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Honestly, they don't accomplish anything. It's been shown in numerous studies that deer can smell and differentiate AT LEAST 7 different odors at once. People forget that a deer's olfactor systems works different than ours. What cover scents can do is condition deer to associate a certain cover scent odor to the human they smell at the same time. But again, I hate to hijack the original purpose of the thread.
Whoops, I missed part of your question. I'm talking about the so called "cover" scents. The scent eliminating sprays appear to work, though I have no concrete evidence either way.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

If you can afford them the scent-lok clothes can help. They are not a magic bullet, they are just part of a complete scent control system. If you wear your hunting clothes in the bar, house, gas station, etc. all the scent lok in the world is not going to help.

I don't think you can ever eliminate all scent you can just minimize it. If you read about scent-lok almost all of them reccommend you wear the face mask. How many people are going to wear that on a 80 degree early season hunt??? I use the same process to get as scet free as possible as others have stated above and also use the scent lok to compliment that. But bellieve me I killed plenty of deer before I saved up enough $$$$ to buy the scent lok.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is what You can do.
Take a trash can or anything else that will hold enough water to soak your hunting clothes in.Go gather some grass,leaves,dirt,pine needles etc and add it to your water.Mix it up pretty good and add your hunting clothes.Occasionally mix your clothes and let it soak for about 3 hours.Air dry them and your all set to go.You can also buy a gallon of distilled water and boil it on the stove with your dirt,leaves etc.Run it through a filter and add to spray bottle.It really works great and here some concrete evidence.   :!


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

I also use deer dander and I DON'T have a problem killing deer or busting so I have to agree with snag06 that the money spent on scentblocker is not worth it in my opinion.
BTW- I'm not even close to being a sloppy hunter.
Jason


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I know this isn't about cover scent, but I personally think they help. I wash my clothes in scent killer at the beginning of the year, store them in tupperware with a box of baking soda. I spray my clothes with earth scent, scent killer. I wear H.S earth scent wafers and sometimes use a little **** urine. This works for me with no scent lok suit. I generally have groups of deer feed almost directly under me for many minutes at a time and catch no scent of mine that scares them.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

"Once you get there, spray yourself down, pack your clothes in with you to prevent sweating them out. Change or put on your clothes and then respray at your stand" QUOTE..great advice!!!

My buddies poke fun at my bigger back pack..but i tell you what..ever since i started doing what you said above..i rarley get winded...not to mention i stay a lot warmer!! It may be a little chilly going in..but once my clothes are on..I heat right up and dont ever have that clamy cold feeling.

I have also thought of the scnet locks clothing..but cant make myself pull the trigger. It was bad enough when i broke down and got some nice browning gortex gear..ugg ..it has been worth ever penny though!

PR.


----------

